# Every Girl's Crazy For A Sharp Dressed man



## runnah (Oct 25, 2013)

ooooo repeating structural features...




sharpman by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## timor (Oct 25, 2013)

Very nice ! It's a timeless picture, feels like it has a renaissance structure and composition full of space and air.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 25, 2013)

I like your style. Very posh.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 25, 2013)

I like this one


----------



## runnah (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks gang. I wish I had a long lens but only had my 35mm.


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 25, 2013)

Great eye. I Love this shot.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 25, 2013)

Damn!

This will be my second nomination for POTM when the thread goes up, love love love it!


----------



## runnah (Oct 25, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Damn!
> 
> This will be my second nomination for POTM when the thread goes up, love love love it!



 I take back everything bad I've ever said about Canada.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 25, 2013)

Ha! I knew you would see the error in your ways eventually, you could only hold out against the nice for so long


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 25, 2013)

Not digging the thread title so much. 

Love the picture.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 25, 2013)

Majeed Badizadegan said:


> Not digging the thread title so much.
> Love the picture.



+1


----------



## annamaria (Oct 25, 2013)

Love the repeating pattern and the tunnel look.


----------



## runnah (Oct 25, 2013)

Majeed Badizadegan said:


> Not digging the thread title so much.
> 
> Love the picture.




Thanks guy!

I am terrible at naming things. I come up with either really silly names or ones that sound way too pretentious.

Any suggestions?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 25, 2013)

The song played in my head when I read the title and seeing the picture was soooo not meshing well with it, I was in the totally wrong time period, maybe think of older words, sayings, songs of an older time period?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 25, 2013)

runnah said:


> Majeed Badizadegan said:
> 
> 
> > Not digging the thread title so much.
> ...



Thesaurus.com is a place to start if you know KIND OF what you're going for. For me, often inspiration strikes while working on the picture. Sometimes there's a name that's a great fit to go along with the image-- and sometimes I strike out too, like my last image "south sister" name of the mountain, kinda boring.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 25, 2013)

I realized while researching approaching galleries etc... that I should have been naming mine all along to avoid having to name them all now.


----------



## runnah (Oct 25, 2013)

It was at a university so maybe some educational type words.

"Higher Ambitions"
"The Future's Infinite"
"Knowledge is Endless"
"The Pillars of a Good Education"
"Man's Pur*suit* of Knowledge" 

See I am terrible. Didn't some famous photo person just use descriptive titles?


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 25, 2013)

Cool shot Runnah.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 25, 2013)

I thought I was going to see you all dressed up! Great image though. Composition is stellar.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 25, 2013)

Perhaps the title should be every girl is crazy for an over-sharpened man.
get rid of the over-sharpening halos and this will be terrific.


----------



## runnah (Oct 25, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Perhaps the title should be every girl is crazy for an over-sharpened man. get rid of the over-sharpening halos and this will be terrific.



Thanks Lew. I did sharpen after I cropped. I will try it with less. Sadly I had to crop a lot so the image quality isn't great.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 25, 2013)

try running it through a denoiser first and then sharpen viewing at 100% with usm but different thresholds and fade when haloes appear.
You can always sharpen everything but the guy on a different layer and then sharpen him less.
There are lots of things to play with; maybe something will look better.


----------



## Tiller (Oct 25, 2013)

I actually thought the title was good.

Nice shot too!


----------



## pgriz (Oct 25, 2013)

Hmmm...


"Below the Arches"?


----------



## mishele (Oct 25, 2013)

Hell yeah!! Nice shot, sexy!


----------



## terri (Oct 25, 2013)

Very good work!


----------



## manaheim (Oct 25, 2013)

Dude this is an AWESOME Shot.


----------



## Tuna (Oct 25, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## TamiAz (Oct 25, 2013)

Love this shot!!


----------



## runnah (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## IByte (Oct 29, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Damn!
> 
> This will be my second nomination for POTM when the thread goes up, love love love it!



Fuzzy Bunny....does that mean I am your first??! ldman:


----------

